

Read The Martian. It's Castaway Meets Apollo 13 on Mars. - kentf
http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_1968489302?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=9780804139021&tag=randohouseinc4291-20&url=search-alias%3Daps&pf_rd_p=1968489302&pf_rd_s=smile-campaign&pf_rd_t=4201&pf_rd_i=navbar-4201&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=11V932TBN7BBB91V0GGG

======
kentf
Disclaimer: Not my amazon afilliate link. It's taken from the books website:
[http://www.andyweirauthor.com/books/the-martian-
hc](http://www.andyweirauthor.com/books/the-martian-hc)

~~~
jlgaddis
Here's a link with the EFF's affiliate link instead of the publisher's:

[http://www.amazon.com/Martian-Novel-Andy-
Weir/dp/0804139024/...](http://www.amazon.com/Martian-Novel-Andy-
Weir/dp/0804139024/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1424852060&sr=1-1&keywords=9780804139021&tag=electronicfro-20)

------
DiabloD3
I originally read this when Andy was posting it on his website. I've bought a
copy just because of how fucking good it was.

It is 100% worth the read. Do it now. Seriously, don't even go into work
today, just read it.

~~~
kentf
I know right. I went through withdrawal when I was done. I binged it in like 3
days.

